Ask HN: What did you spend your first real job paycheck on? - imheretolearn
======
bluedino
I always wanted compilers, but could t afford Borland C++ which meant I was
stuck with QBasic and older C/Pascal compilers thag could only make .com
files.

So my first purchase was Visual C++ 4. Programmed my ass off for a whole week.

I then discovered cars and started spending all my time and money on that.

~~~
imheretolearn
>> I then discovered cars and started spending all my time and money on that.

Haha, cars seem to be a black hole for all the money people make.

>> I always wanted compilers, but could t afford Borland C++ which meant I was
stuck with QBasic and older C/Pascal compilers thag could only make .com
files. So my first purchase was Visual C++ 4. Programmed my ass off for a
whole week.

Coming from a Java background, I couldn't have imagined people paying for a
compiler. Times surely have changed!

------
bitxbitxbitcoin
I treated my parents to dinner.

------
fuzzfactor
Gasoline.

